# Assassin's Creed Identity releases on Android



## mgrev (May 18, 2016)

I might "buy" it and try it


----------



## kingraa777 (May 18, 2016)

how much is it ?looked amazing on ios

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

#3.99 just checked


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 18, 2016)

Assassin's Creed is having an Identity crisis?


----------



## LittleFlame (May 18, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Assassin's Creed is having an Identity crisis?


I literally came here to post that
i don't even like AC
you ruined this for me


----------



## LightyKD (May 19, 2016)

Purchased! I'll transfer to and try this on my Fire TV 2 by the end of the week.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (May 19, 2016)

mgrev said:


> I might "buy" it and try it



Yeah, I might "purchase" this too.

Looks better than the last AC games for Android. The first one, was terrible. Worse than the damn DS game.


----------



## LightyKD (May 19, 2016)

GuyInDogSuit said:


> Yeah, I might "purchase" this too.
> 
> Looks better than the last AC games for Android. The first one, was terrible. Worse than the damn DS game.



If I remember correctly, they did release the DS game on Android lol. I'm just glad we have proper AC on Android.


----------



## T-hug (May 19, 2016)

Never thought I'd say this but this game is pretty cool. Grabbed it last night (nearly 2gb).


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 19, 2016)

*Costs $5.60


----------



## endoverend (May 19, 2016)

Jiehfeng said:


> *Costs $5.60


Weird,  it shows up as 4.99 everywhere I look.


----------



## T-hug (May 19, 2016)

Destroys battery life on my GS6 Edge, won't be playing it much if this is optimised lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 19, 2016)

T-hug said:


> Destroys battery life on my GS6 Edge, won't be playing it much if this is optimised lol



Most of the reviews mention that actually.


----------



## A7MAD (May 21, 2016)

lol, identity!


----------



## kingraa777 (May 21, 2016)

doesnt work on my tablet crashes out with an error :/


----------



## Marcus Stephan (May 25, 2016)

mgrev said:


> I might "buy" it and try it


I'm gonna "buy it" too hehehe


----------

